# 2500 vs 2500 HD



## skratch16 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm going to look at an '03 2500 tomorrow and wondered what I'd be giving up vs. a 2500 HD? The truck will be used for plowing in the winter and pulling some lawn mowers around in the summer on an aluminum trailer (no real taxing pulling). 

If I go with an 8' Western plow, would the 2500 treat me ok if I throw on some Timbrens, use the right ballast, and run a dual battery set up? 

Honestly, I find the question a bit embarrassing as I currently use a '97 1500 with no suspension mods. 

Thanks for any input in advance.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

as i know it (i have researched it) and this is how it works

1500 - light suspension and frame

1500hd and 2500 heavier suspension and frame

2500hd-3500-3500hd, heavy rail frame

there is a little difference between the 1500hd/2500 and the 2500hd/3500. you notice it the most if you look underneath by the rear tire, there is a welded in extension, and it is wider on the 2500hd then it is on the 2500


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

We were just over this earlier this week. This thread should answer all of your questions:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101783


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

and here are many more threads that all talk about this on here.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

I think that either truck would work great, its just up to you as to if you go for a 2500 or 2500hd.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

If its an extended cab, check the rockers very carefully on both sides. My 2000 has both sides rotted out from the inside, first sign of trouble is rust bleeding through the paint at the rear corner on the driver's side, and it slowly works its way forward. I've seen it on dozens and dozens of Chevy and GMC trucks about the same vintage as mine, never on the slant eyed Chevys and newer. I've only ever seen this on extended cab trucks and whenever I see it I can't help but notice that none of those trucks have front mud flaps...might not be a causal relationship, but I think the problem is the front tires kick u enough snow/salt/water that it seeps into the rockers and just sits there and gives your truck cancer.


----------



## Troy5061 (Oct 21, 2009)

There are lots of little differences but the big ones are as follows.

2500HD has a beefier frame than 2500.
2500HD has the 10.5" full floater rear end where as the 2500 has the 9.5" semi floater.
2500HD has 8.1L big block and Duramax diesel options, 2500 only gets the gas 6.0.
2500HD has a factory 2" body lift IIRC.
I belive the 2500s were 3.73s and all 2500HDs are 4.10s.

For all intents the 2500 is a real 3/4 ton where the 2500HD is almost a single rear wheel 1ton.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Troy5061;1052521 said:


> I belive the 2500s were 3.73s and all 2500HDs are 4.10s.


You could, and still can, get the 2500HD with either a 3.73 or 4.10, except for the Duramax which is only available with the 3.73. Not sure what the options were with the 2500...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Troy5061;1052521 said:


> For all intents the 2500 is a real 3/4 ton where the 2500HD is almost a single rear wheel 1ton.


If you look at the GMT-800 to the GMT-400, this is shown.

GMT-400 2500 trucks had a GVWR of 8600lbs. 3500's were 9200lbs gvwr for the srw trucks. Basically, a 2500hd is a GMT-400 3500 in terms of GVWR. Current srw 1 tons are at 9900 if I recall, so a current 3500 is even more truck than the older 1 tons.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Troy5061;1052521 said:


> There are lots of little differences but the big ones are as follows.
> 
> 2500HD has a beefier frame than 2500.
> 2500HD has the 10.5" full floater rear end where as the 2500 has the 9.5" semi floater.
> ...


No body lift on 2500HD, the frame is just taller and thicker steel


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

hairygary;1052577 said:


> No body lift on 2500HD, the frame is just taller and thicker steel


Look up RPO code "HVY" and you'll see it states - "2 inch body raise, HD Model". The extra height isn't from the taller frame rails. Common misconception.


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

whats RPO stand for?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Polarisrider;1052623 said:


> whats RPO stand for?


RPO stands for Regular Production Option. Those options and features for which a GM vehicle is equipped with. RPO codes are usually three digits, represented in the letters A through Z and the numbers 0 through 9. Each vehicle has a group of codes assigned to it, unique to the options found on that vehicle. For an example: Partial RPO list


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

B&B;1052591 said:


> Look up RPO code "HVY" and you'll see it states - "2 inch body raise, HD Model". The extra height isn't from the taller frame rails. Common misconception.


If the body is raised two inches higher, than explain how the bed of a 2500hd only sits about once inch off the rear frame, the same as a 2500LD. By saying the there is 2" body raise should mean the bed should sit 2" higher off the frame than a 2500LD. I am not trying to argue with your knowledge, I just dont see it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

hairygary;1052746 said:


> If the body is raised two inches higher, than explain how the bed of a 2500hd only sits about once inch off the rear frame, the same as a 2500LD. By saying the there is 2" body raise should mean the bed should sit 2" higher off the frame than a 2500LD. I am not trying to argue with your knowledge, I just dont see it.


The bed isn't considered a portion of the body as GM labels it so it isn't included in the body raise and doesn't need to be due to the taller rails. So it's attached directly to the chassis just like any Silverado. It's the BODY (cab) that is spaced up from the already taller rails where the 2" body raise option is applied.

Next time you have a chance, slide under the cab of a 2500 and check the distance between the floor and frame rail. Now do the same on a 2500HD/3500. You'll quickly see there's substantially more cab to frame clearance on the 2500HD/3500. Hence the RPO code HVY 2" body raise. Which by the way was enacted solely for additional clearance for the then new Allison transmission. It had nothing to do with appearance.


----------



## Troy5061 (Oct 21, 2009)

hairygary;1052746 said:


> If the body is raised two inches higher, than explain how the bed of a 2500hd only sits about once inch off the rear frame, the same as a 2500LD. By saying the there is 2" body raise should mean the bed should sit 2" higher off the frame than a 2500LD. I am not trying to argue with your knowledge, I just dont see it.


Im not sure to be honest but this is what my build sheet says:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Troy5061;1052758 said:


> Im not sure to be honest but this is what my build sheet says:


 Nothing to be unsure about Troy, your documentation is 100% correct, as with all 2500HD/3500 models.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

never question B&B when it comes to chev trucks, or he well eat you alive :laughing:


----------

